# Clomid with IUI??????



## Babywishes34 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi everybody !!

I'm wondering if anybody has a success storie using Clomid and doing IUI?????
My husband works out of the country and is mostly gone! So we decided to take Clomid 50 mg from day 3-7 and to do IUI to increase are chances. We both have no fertility problems we just have problems because of his work obligations.

I hope to hear from somebody we a good storie!!!









Thanks


----------



## mamabearsoblessed (Jan 8, 2003)

My 4 1/2 yo dd was a clomid w/ IUI pregnancy <3 though you wouldn't know it from my signature, but we experienced infertility with our 3 oldest and had the surprise of our lives with our wee babe. Best wishes to you!


----------

